# Grade sheets.



## bobcat_t190 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello I am new and was wondering if some one could point me in te right direction or tell me how to read grade sheets. Thanks a million! God bless!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am sure we could help you out, but you have to be quite a bit more specific in your question on something like this.

Can you give an example of what you are having trouble with?

By the way, welcome to the site.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

You'll need to know the control before you will understand the sheets.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you reading topo maps, horizontal cut/fill sheets, sanitary or storm sheets. ??


----------



## bobcat_t190 (Jul 18, 2007)

It is for doing lot grading and prep for sod. I have somewhat read the grade sheets when marking house foundations.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you talking about elevations on the site plan or grading plan for finished surfaces, top of walls, toe of slope, flow lines for drainage, top of curb, etc.??? If so, thats pretty simple. Are the elevations in tenths? For example FG 132.13, FF 133.13, TC 129.45, etc.? If this is what your seeing on the grading plan or site plan then you need a tape measure in tenths like this. One side has tenths and the other has inches. This tape will help you understand what is going on. Dont try to convert tenths to inches. Your just going to get confused. The grade elevations are in tenths. If you need more info on finding a bench mark or a starting elevation just ask.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

MC Excavating said:


> .... Dont try to convert tenths to inches. Your just going to get confused. The grade elevations are in tenths. If you need more info on finding a bench mark or a starting elevation just ask.



How is that? 

One tenth equals 1.2" One inch in tenths is .08333 so 15.78' converted would be .78/.08333 = 15' 9 3/8" Most people I know drop the .00333 which would give you 9 3/4". A 3/8" difference.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

"How is that?" 

All I know is that all the residential concrete guys around here have a hard time figuring it out. I'm always helping them out. Why would you want to keep converting tenths to inches for every elevation you would want to lay out. Start with tenths and work with tenths. Keep it simple!! Thats the way the the plan is layed out, so why not use the same numbers. You can even buy a target stick in tenths to use with your laser level or transit.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

MC Excavating said:


> "How is that?"
> 
> All I know is that all the residential concrete guys around here have a hard time figuring it out. I'm always helping them out. Why would you want to keep converting tenths to inches for every elevation you would want to lay out. Start with tenths and work with tenths. Keep it simple!! Thats the way the the plan is layed out, so why not use the same numbers. You can even buy a target stick in tenths to use with your laser level or transit.



Yeah I know about tenths. You just said it is confusing. I disagree personally. Most of the controls I shoot from are in feet and inches in the building trades not counting site work which is done with total stations any way. When doing road work they are in tenths as you know. 

I don't like doing road work so I refuse to buy tools in tenths. But know how to convert if I am asked to put grade off of hubs on small work.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Here in CA all road work plans are in metric. All residential site plans and grading plans are in tenths. Even though the elevations are in tenths, the scale is still in inches. I guess things very from state to state.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

MC Excavating said:


> Here in CA all road work plans are in metric. All residential site plans and grading plans are in tenths. Even though the elevations are in tenths, the scale is still in inches. I guess things very from state to state.




Metric eh. Interesting fact. 

I went and looked at a old residential print I bid on. The site work was in tenths and the underground utilities were in feet and inches. Which seems odd to me as I remember those being in tenths on another job when I worked on a pipe crew.


----------

